# Snapping, growling, biting, jumping, huge use of bad manners



## Mizbhyvn74 (Nov 18, 2011)

So, our puppy is around 5.5-6 months. The last while he has been BAD. 

For example, yesterday he was a great dog, listened when he was told no, sat when he was asked to, all with positive reinforcement and/or a treat.

Fast forward an hour later, and I was on the phone/internet ordering another medic alert bracelet for my daughter. My so had taken him outside with him. The jist of the story is this, he snapped at me several times while telling him no, because he was jumping on the kids (something he NEVER has done before), he for some reason can't get the concept that my 7 year old son is not a chew toy, so was trying to get him to stop that. 

Even today, just now he was up on our couch, where he knows he's not supposed to be. Usually when we say down, he gets right off, but today he crawled up behind me, the first time he got off he growled at me and barked, the second time he got up and got behind me I turned around to grab his collar to guide him off and he jammed his nose into the corner of my eye and I think he bent my glasses. 

He has been exceptionally bad, even nipping at my husbands hands when he tries to take hold of his collar to try and control him, when he gets out of control. 

We are afraid he will hurt one of the kids, and I really don't want to be bit by an over active, over hyper, brat. And with the baby coming in March he seems like he will be more of a hinderance then a pet. And I don't want to go there, I'd like to keep him but have no idea what we can do at home to train him.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome to puppy adolescence. That's what it sounds like. Puppies get bratty and challenge us. That means you have to be extra vigilant with your training, and supervise more closely to prevent incidents. Don't let her get away with things. Of course, you can do this with positive methods, and by removing her from situations when she doesn't behave appropriately.

I know it's hard with kids, but part of the deal has to also be teaching your seven year old how to behave when the dog gets a bit too hyper. But, if you are supervising their interaction, you can always remove the dog before he gets too crazy. Watch the pup's body language so you will learn the signals that his excitement level is getting too high.

Also, FYI, many dogs feel threatened when grabbed by the collar. During training classes our instructor always teaches people to grab the collar as part of recall training so the dog gets used to it. Of course, it's necessary, sometimes, I suppose. But I'm just saying....

And, keep in mind, your pup is still a young puppy. Nipping and jumping is all part of puppy behavior. The trick is, making sure she doesn't overdo it and that no one gets hurt.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Also, make sure the puppy is getting a lot of exercise and mental training, to burn off some of that energy.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

In addition, check out the sticky: The Bite Stops Here, in the New Owner section to teach him that nipping as a form of play is too rough. You may find this method challenging with a puppy entering adolescence ... he may also be losing the last of his puppy teeth and might be using your family as a collective chew toy to relieve some of the soreness 

Some Tweaks to Bite Inhibition (to get him to stop biting when he wants to play):
1. When the pup bites, then yelp. It should sound about like what the pup does when you step on its paw... don't step on his paw for a sample . When you yelp, the pup should startle briefly and stop nipping. Praise and pet. He'll bite.
2. When he bites the second time, Yelp. When he stops, praise and pet. He'll nip again, although it may be a little gentler. ...
3. When he bites a third time, Yelp (see a pattern?). But this time, turn your back for 15 - 30 secs. If he comes around and play bows or barks, then that is an apology. This is important. Accept it, praise and pet... and cringe in expectation of the next nip...
4. When he bites the 4th time, Yelp, then leave the area, placing him in a 2 min. time-out. It is better if you can leave, rather than moving him. Then, return and interact. (He's still hungry...)
5. When he nips the fifth time, yelp, and leave the area, stopping interaction for now.

Rather than Yelp, you can try Ouch! Don't scream at him, but Yelp or Ouch loudly. If he gets more excited or if he doesn't startle and stop nipping briefly, then you may modify the steps, perhaps skipping to Step 4 and give him a 30 second timeout. And, watch for his 'apologies,' b/c that helps get two-way communication going.

Pups need to sleep over night in order to learn their lessons. So, keep doing this for 3 days. By the third day, you should notice significant Bite Inhibition. He may still nip, but it will be softer and he won't draw blood. Keep up the training and make sure that everyone yelps.... Very powerful method.

If you learn the technique, then you can apply the "yelp" to other circumstances, also. I believe that "yelp" is "Please don't do that, I don't like it." in dog communication. I currently use the yelp when my dog plays tug, then runs with the toy, when he fetches and keeps it out of reach or when he takes a treat too quickly....


----------



## Dekka (Mar 20, 2010)

In stead of saying no, which is a difficult idea for a puppy teach him to redirect to a toy. He's not being bad per se he seems he just wants to play sooo badly but doesn't know what is ok play and what is 'bad'. With other dogs biting is where its at when you want a romping good time.

Not saying bite inhibition isn't important it is and please use Hanksimon's advice. But its equally important to teach the pup what you DO want him to do vs not do. He seems to have learnt that negative attention is better than no attention.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

"No" is a fairly useless word to use with a dog, because they don't generalize. If you use "no" to mean "get off the couch", he'll understand it to mean that, and when you try to use "no" to mean "don't bite me", he just won't understand. To him "no" means "get off the couch" and he's not on the couch. 

The better method is to redirect with toys and to teach him a word for what you want him to do. My old dog was just too big to be on the furniture, but of course he loved the couch, so I taught him "off". After he got past being a teenager, he stopped even trying to get on the couch. I highly recommend a clicker for this as you can capture the exact motion of jumping off the couch and teach that.

Really, this is normal teenage dog behavior. Think of your own children. Were they born knowing how to act, knowing what hurts and what is nice or polite? No, you have to teach them. Fortunately, it's quicker to train a dog to be nice and polite than a human. 

I second making sure he's getting enough exercise. A tired dog is a good dog. Whenever anyone complains about their poorly behaved dog, my very first question is "how much are you walking him?" It's the first, best cure to obnoxious behavior, along with training.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This is an informative site that explains stages of a dog from birth ........... 

www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html


----------

